# Bass southern open entry confirmed



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

:Will be fishing as a co-angler in Bassmaster open on Harris Chain, Leesburg Fl. Jan. 19-21. Will be a new experiance, have fished alot of team tournaments in eastern Ohio. Just wanted to try fishin with the pros once.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

I hope for your sake it is not a sight fishing tourney.. If it is you are in for a looooong 2 days and hopefully 3..


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

good for you bassman.iv been thinking the same thing for some time now we got to take are shots while we can i will hope to go there next year,but im thinking as a boater in the opens, and dont worrie abought bed fish if there bedding there are lots of bass cruseing and can be picked off with a few different baits jigs, shallow cranks,soft plastic,keep your head up and you will do fine,best of luck toya my friend markfish


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Send me a pm man....I'll be fishing as a co angler too....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you guys got in, I am still on the waiting list as a Boater which sucks! I need a new co-angler to link with or I will not get in, so if you know anyone still interested in fishing let them know that I need a co! email me at [email protected] if anybody is interested in linking with me. 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

dang thats got to be killing you thinking abought it all the time waiting for the phone to ring,wish i was sing up i get in,but cant figure why there takeing so long to call you,im planning on trying it next year hope it all works out for ya,and best of luck to all are ne, ohio guys down there,markfish


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if you guys see me, come and say hello. cant wait to head south, leaving next wedsnday! as for the sight fishing issue, even if it is a sight fishing tournament, there are 190+ pros, not all of them will be sight fishing. but if i see a giant on a bed, im catching that beast!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lotp...sent ua pm

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

good luck to all you lucky guys going down there in that nice warm sunny state,i will be cheering you all on and froze doing it,best of luck,markfish:B


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

congrats and good luck!! keep us posted.


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Not to worried about bedding fish in the southern open this is my 7th winter on the Harris Chain and havent seen many fish on beds that earley. Have been catching some bass since I arrived here 12/20/11, hope the weather stays stable for the tournament these Florida bass shut down when cold fronts hit. Good luck to all fellow Ohio anglers


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> if you guys see me, come and say hello. cant wait to head south, leaving next wedsnday! as for the sight fishing issue, even if it is a sight fishing tournament, there are 190+ pros, not all of them will be sight fishing. but if i see a giant on a bed, im catching that beast!


Hey Steve best of luck to you and may you expand upon your success of last year this season. Also best of luck to all the other Ohio guys going down there to fish.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good luck to you! I'll be following daily on the Bassmaster web site.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Good luck guys..


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

That's awesome good luck I'm always rooting for the Ohio guys 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

Hoping to head down this spring to guide on West Lake Tahoe for my nephew, who fishes tournaments down there. Love that place.


----------

